# Heaters for 1 Gallon Tanks or Bowls



## RosyFish (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been researching heaters for my two male Bettas (Alfred, Orange Dalmation V, and Archibald, Blue V). I haven't bought a heater yet, but I have kept them beside the vents in the house. With summer coming on, I know they will need some heat cause the house is kept at 60 degrees with the air conditioner. I know that I only need up to a 10w heater, preferably one that is submersible.
My question is, does anyone have any good suggestions for what type of heaters to use on a 1 Gallon tank or bowl? I have found a few that might work, but I want some experienced help. Please leave reviews and comments below! Thanks!

Links to products:

*Zoo Med BettaTherm Mini Sized Bowl Heater
*http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4455060

*Marina Submersible Mini Aquarium Heater
*http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4134008

*Marineland Thermal Plastiv Shatterproof Heater
*http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

*Zoo Med BettaTherm Mini Sized Bowl Heater*
Never tried this one.

*Marina Submersible Mini Aquarium Heater 
*I've bought this on and didn't have any luck with it. It didn't heat the water very well in a gallon bowl (64*). It could have been that specific heater. I took it back to the store and didn't try another one.

*Marineland Thermal Plastiv Shatterproof Heater
*This one I still have and it keeps the temperature around 80* in a one gallon bowl. I haven't had a problem yet with it.

Honestly, you could try any of these and see which one you like the best. Sometimes there are problems with individual heaters (of any brand) not keeping a good temperature, so make sure to buy a glass thermometer to keep an eye on the temperature and hold on to your receipt. If it's not working properly, take it back to the store and try out another heater.


----------



## RosyFish (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! The Marineland Thermal was the one I originally wanted to try. Sometimes the peeps at the pet stores really don't know what they are talking about. Thankfully there is a guy at my local Petsmart who knows a ton about Bettas. I'm going to go there soon and pick up some heaters.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Usally you dont need a heater on a 1 gallon or even a 2 gallon aquarium.. Unless your house inside temp is getting below 69 degrees
Bettas are fine with 70-80 degree temps. I have even seen them live healthy in 67 degree water... but it dont hurt to have one


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I've had good luck with the Marina 10w, bad luck with the Marineland 10w as it cooked my tank to 90*


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, i'm new here, so please excuse any newbieness LOL.
I found a really good one online at Petsmart for 13 dollars, 17 if you ship it. It's a circle shape and has a little picture of a betta on it (black and white). It can heat your tank 5-10 degrees higher then room temperature. I'm going to get it this weekend! For my one gallon. Here's the link:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4455060
Edit: sorry, i didn't read your whole post hehe  My friend has the bettatherm and it's amazing. Better then heating waterbottles LOL. That's what i used to do.

And i know this sounds really stupid, but how do I start a thread? I've been trying for daaayss


----------



## Kiena (Feb 17, 2011)

imo, I would rather have the ability to control what temp my tank is set at rather than having it do it automatically. 

This is what I use for my 1gal--

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...X8QG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298249878&sr=8-1


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Kiena said:


> imo, I would rather have the ability to control what temp my tank is set at rather than having it do it automatically.
> 
> This is what I use for my 1gal--
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...X8QG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298249878&sr=8-1


x2! I love this heater and have used it on my 1 gallon sick tanks before.


----------



## RosyFish (Feb 20, 2011)

This is so helpful! I haven't ever had to use a heater for my Bettas, due to the warm climates I have lived in, but now, the poor dears were cold in the winter. I have an old Orange Dalmatian VT who is nearing the end, and would benefit from a heater so he passes in some comfort. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got the marina 10W and it keeps the water at roughly 75 degrees


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> Usally you dont need a heater on a 1 gallon or even a 2 gallon aquarium.. Unless your house inside temp is getting below 69 degrees
> Bettas are fine with 70-80 degree temps. I have even seen them live healthy in 67 degree water... but it dont hurt to have one


Well bettas should never really be in water below 76, so I would say get a heater. In small tanks especially the water temperature fluctuates a lot more so it is best to have a heater to keep in steady and safe, in my opinion. 

I don't think any thing less than 75-76 is okay, and I definitely would not recommend anything like 67 degrees, that is ten degrees too cold.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> Well bettas should never really be in water below 76, so I would say get a heater. In small tanks especially the water temperature fluctuates a lot more so it is best to have a heater to keep in steady and safe, in my opinion.
> 
> I don't think any thing less than 75-76 is okay, and I definitely would not recommend anything like 67 degrees, that is ten degrees too cold.


+1


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

How about this?
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...s/marina-submersible-aquarium-heater-10w.html


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

ollief9 said:


> How about this?
> http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...s/marina-submersible-aquarium-heater-10w.html


That's not the best choice since you can't adjust it.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Agreed, but mini heaters aren't exactly widely available in the UK. The market for small tanks is very small and tanks smaller than 5 gallons (20 litres) are hard to come by.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, the OP lives in Indiana, according to their info, so I think they won't have a problem.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good good.


----------

